

Pirate stock exchange helps fund hijackings - marklittlewood
http://www.financialpost.com/news-sectors/story.html?id=2289558

======
mahmud
This only works because the "gangs" are actually all members of the same tribe
(Majeerteen.) If anyone else wanted to join in with capital, they wouldn't see
a dime back.

Majeerteens are such pain the ass, they have civil war conflicts open in three
fronts; they're fighting in the south for pan-Somali presidency seat while
still maintaining their own sovereign entity in the North East as "Puntland".
They're fighting the unrecognized Somaliland for territory. They're being paid
by the U.S. to catch al-Qaeda and fight Islamists. And still, they're
maintaining a successful business in piracy and smuggling, not to mention
their own exports in livestock.

Only reason they haven't been cracked down on harder by the U.S. is that
they're bonafide mercenaries and bounty hunters, chasing Islamist groups
everywhere in Somalia.

(they never were fighters, btw; Somali lore is full of anti-Majeerteen poetry,
calling them sissies. Every time the Somali tribes raided Ethiopia the
Majeerteen were the first to roll and return the loot. They're making up for
lost thievery.)

~~~
genieyclo
Athigga Soomaali maatahay, saxiib?

~~~
mahmud
Haa walaal. Waxaa ii muuqata in af soomaaligaagu uu yara xunyahay ;-) ma
dibadaad kusoo kortay?

~~~
genieyclo
Haa; waligayga (oo 16 sanadood ah) Amerika baan ku noolaa ;)

~~~
mahmud
Rageeda!

Waryaa, shoot me an email as soon as you can, haye dhe? Waxaan u soo guuray
ostralia, waxaan ka imid maraykan dhawr bilood kahor.

Barasho wanaagsan, good to see another somali meeshaan. Yarka kale een aqaan
oo HN akhriya waa professor of applied mathematics oo dagan yurub, laakiin
magaciise halkan waan iloobay.

------
jsm386
It's fascinating/ironic that the original joint-stock companies were formed
for seagoing trade: _The East India Company (of England, later of the United
Kingdom), sometimes referred to as "John Company", was one of the most famous
joint-stock companies. It was granted an English Royal Charter by Elizabeth I
on December 31, 1600, with the intention of favouring trade privileges in
India. The Royal Charter effectively gave the newly created Honourable East
India Company (HEIC) a 21-year monopoly on all trade in the East Indies._

 _Soon afterwards, in 1602, the Dutch East India Company issued shares on the
Amsterdam Stock Exchange.

During the period of colonialism, the joint stock company Europeans, initially
the British, trading with the Near East for goods, pepper and calico for
example, enjoyed spreading the risk of trade over multiple sea voyages. The
joint stock company became a more viable financial structure than previous
guilds or state-regulated companies. The first joint-stock companies to be
implemented in the Americas were The Virginia Company and The Plymouth
Company._

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_stock_company#Early_joint...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_stock_company#Early_joint-
stock_companies)

------
josefresco
"I am waiting for my share after I contributed a rocket-propelled grenade for
the operation," she said, adding that she got the weapon from her ex-husband
in alimony. I am really happy and lucky. I have made $75,000 in only 38 days
since I joined the 'company'."

So many questions from these two statements.

------
heyitsnick
Quite a misleading title. From what i read, this is absolutely nothing like
eBay. It's more like a stock exchange. It's a place where gangs of pirates can
receive funding for their exploits from outside investors.

"Offline ebay for pirates" suggests to me an auction house to sell stolen
wares, but this isn't what the article is about at all.

~~~
DTrejo
It seems almost like a "pooled stock" from what I read: you invest in all the
pirates at once, then make money when any one of them makes money.

Maybe I just didn't read carefully enough.

------
Tichy
They are called "auctions" and have been around for hundreds of years before
ebay or even the internet. Wikipedia should have more information on the
concept.

~~~
Tichy
Ah, now I see why I was downvoted - the original title called the thing
"offline ebay", hence my comment that such a thing is traditionally called an
auction. Now that the title is changed to stock exchange of course my comment
doesn't make sense anymore.

